# 3d ready vs 3d pass through



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, this is Dahai. I'm a new member and also a novice on home theater. I need some help with the latest receiver feature called 3d pass through. Looked at Marantz sr6006 and it is said to be 3d ready; but the latest model sr6007 supports so-called 3d pass through. I did just get a 3d tv, Panasonic 60st50, and do want to have 3d blu ray routed through the receiver. I want to get the sr6006 but not sure it can route 3d audio/video signals. I did search the Internet but couldn't find a definite answer. What is the difference between 3d ready and 3d pass through on an AV receiver?

Thank you, Dahai


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^^^
I believe that "3D ready" means it will need a firmware upgrade to do so and "3D passthrough" means it left the factory ready.

When you get the 6006 and you first hook it up to the net, it will probably prompt you for firmware upgrades.

I stand to be corrected on this.

cheers


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually '3D Ready' means that the receiver supports the HDMI 1.4a spec. But it will need to be turned on to use it. The '3D Pass Through' means that the receiver supports the spec but it does not need to be turned on in order for the display to get the 3D image.

Or I'm coocoo! :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you both for your help! For some reason I am thinking there might be a third answer. Some people are talking about the word "passthrough" as meaning that the receiver needs not be powered on and the A/V signal would still pass-through from source to the TV.

Still confused - Dahai onder:


----------



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

Never mind. That's exactly what mechman said


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

It's good to have 3d passthru from the get-go but all isn't lost. 3d-ready gear usually just requires an update and sometimes depending on how well the receiver was designed, that may not be necessary. A friend of mine bought an Onkyo receiver about four years ago and then the following year purchased one of Samsung's first 3D sets. Although the Onkyo was only good for HDMI 1.3a, the Samsung 3D Blu-Ray player and the Samsung TV had no trouble sending the proper HD signal through. It's just that the Onkyo did passthru on its own as a fallback. That made me happy since it meant I didn't have to help him replace a receiver he's barely had that much time on.


----------



## Dahai Z (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks guys for your help. Just got the 6006! Now I have a whole new problem. My Internet wifi router is no where near the receiver so I cannot setup the network for the receiver. I'll search the forum for any solutions.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Passthrough typically means it will pass the signal on to the display device. Now this may mean it will pass the signal on but may not support all the HDMI 1.4 features. It really (in my opinion) depends on which manufacturer we talk about because these are all very loose ill-defined terms.


----------

